# HOW do i go about making a store like this??



## DeadSerious (May 3, 2009)

Is this from scratch and what is a good cart? http://thefastlife.com/store/?Accordion_top=0&Accordion_famous=0


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you have a Link?


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like they are using Magento. The admin page is here


----------



## the funk (Aug 8, 2007)

qcumber said:


> Looks like they are using Magento. The admin page is here


LOL looks like they messed up!

Yea but its def magento...what makes you like that site so much?


----------



## twohairyguys (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have any experience with Mysql/PhP design?


----------



## drkfada (Sep 15, 2007)

man that site looks cornball. Has allot of design flaws...seriously.


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

Definitely homemade (from scratch


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

I must admit i`m no graphic designer or such, and am all for people learning and trying to build your own site, but when i clicked on the link i thought it was a steel fabrication site not a clothing fabric type site, i felt like i was in prison.


----------



## itsdawit (Oct 9, 2009)

At first I thought it was built off wordpress but it is indeed magento from the admin login to the whole checkout process, I deal with it enough on a daily basis to know. But I feel that they did a pretty good job especially if it was an average person because magento is not the easiest cart to customize.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

okay, i'll check this out and reply in a few.


----------

